# Need information badger tricycle



## Gerald Martin (Aug 10, 2017)

Looking for information on this tricycle it is a badger  tricycle. Looks like turn of the century.All cast steel parts that were riveted together. Stands 27 inches


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 18, 2017)

Made mid to late 1920s. I researched and wrote up a piece on Garton and Badger on this page -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1927-garton-badger-velocipede-tricycle-with-sidecar/


----------

